# MTB/trails in Stuttgart 4-8 may



## Mr.Trail (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi,
I will stay in Stuttgart 4-8 may on a work trip. I guess there will be some time for biking in the afternoons. Anyone who knows about bike rental and/or are willing to guide?:thumbsup: 

BR

Oeyvind


----------



## - Jeremy - (Jan 13, 2004)

I hate to give the bad news, but I haven't found any "great" trails around Stuttgart, yet. I'm sure they exist, but I do not know where they are.

Luckily, Offenburg is only about 1-1.5 hours away from Stuttgart and you can ride some really good trails out there. I was there for the UCI World Cup race yesterday and the trails look like fun to ride. Find the location here:

http://www.worldcup-offenburg.de

Also, I don't know where you can rent a bike from, either... Sorry! 

- Jeremy -


----------

